# Happy new year! New goals?



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Happy New Year wishes to all! 
Well, as 2014 comes to a close, I must reflect and admit that I didn't accomplish quite as much with my pups as I had hoped ... I was distracted with a bunch of stuff (including that dreadful endeavor called work!  ).
Looking ahead to 2015, I've set goals, I believe realistic goals, for my dogs and me. For my current "big" dog, I plan/hope to finish one or more Amateur or Open stakes. That pup is maturing now and seems to finally, truly understand what a blind is about (we have to polish up our long and short retired guns, but that should come along fairly quickly since there's been considerable progress shown). For the other dog, the plan/hope is to finish a Qual ... it's a long row to hoe for that one, since we've only recently begun sit on a whistle and walking baseball (that's how I introduce my youngsters to taking casts ... it's a great, fun, unpressured game for them).
I also hope to run more trials, 'cuz if you don't enter'm, you can't win'm!
Best to all!
FTGoldens


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

this is something I was thinking about this morning in the shower!

This year I want to get the balls to enter senior with Katniss and at least get one leg on her, but secretly I'd like to get her title by the next year. I've developed much more confidence this year in myself and her so I feel a lot better going into it.

I'm also getting a puppy soon and this will be all me training him without any help from any trainers. There are many things I'd like to do differently as I'm sure every new dog owner feels when they get their second dog. Katniss is my learning dog and while I know that every dog you learn from, but I would like to correct some of the mistakes I made with Katniss with this new one. I'm sure the next dog after this one I'll be saying the same thing, lol. 

so with the new puppy I'd like to venture into the world of field trials. I would like to see how that goes, I'm so competitive by nature, this will excite me, frustrate me and crush me all in one, I'm sure. I've developed some ideas of initial training on him for this purpose but time and access to help will tell. 

Anyway, this is going to be a great year, I can feel it! Last year was just so hard, my husband was deployed in the stan, I had a hard time with the pro that I worked for, my son went off to college and I was learning with my girls. This year, I hope it will all fall into place!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

MH, CDX, Puppy!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

My goal is better communication with my dogs. I need to work on my voice. I need to not waiver or ask. I need to work on being direct and to the point. 

For Lucy my youngest, at 2.5 yrs old it's time to get with the program! We are going to be running senior this year. We only have 6 hunt tests a year, so we can't mess up too bad. Next up is running junior or senior spaniel tests. We're working hard on whistle sits and beginning handling. And I really want her to do well in the show ring too this year, I'm so ready for that Ch to be done! I'm also going to get back in the obedience ring with her, we've been working hard and I'd love a novice title on her.

For Reilly, he can still as of right now see well enough to retrieve on land at distances for a hunt test, he just has to use his nose to find the bird. I'll also run him in junior spaniel tests. Also obedience trials for Reilly.

For Hunter, we'll let him keep his water retrieves and holding down the couch. 

I do plan on attending US golden national again in 2015. I'm thinking about maybe flying down for some west coast (US and Canada) events too.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

oh yes, I forgot about the CDX! I'd like to try for that too with Katniss!


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

MillionsofPeaches said:


> I'm also getting a puppy soon and this will be all me training him without any help from any trainers. There are many things I'd like to do differently as I'm sure every new dog owner feels when they get their second dog. Katniss is my learning dog and while I know that every dog you learn from, but I would like to correct some of the mistakes I made with Katniss with this new one. I'm sure the next dog after this one I'll be saying the same thing, lol.


Shelby you should take a look at Connie Cleveland's on-line performance puppy primer. It is geared towards obedience and field and has a lot of good information on starting a puppy.
https://www.onlineobediencetraining.com/


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

thank you so much, I will!!!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Connie Cleveland also has great DVD's for obedience. Connie also has had some great field trial dogs, so she understands all the demands. www.ybsmedia.com sells her DVDs. Check and see if she has any obedience seminars in your area coming up too! Her website is: www.dogtrainersworkshop.com I'm a big Connie fan!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm a big Connie fan too. 
Stacey, did you know she was here in Seattle last June?


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Holly, Connie came up here in Feb 2012. What a trooper to come to Alaska in February. She didn't whine at all! I'm sure she enjoyed Seattle in June far more than she did Alaska in Feb. I hope you enjoyed her class.

Connie was also ran US golden national field trials this year. She did a very nice job.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes, I loved it.

Did you know that Mitch White will be on Vancouver Island in April? I would love to go but can't.
http://gamekprs.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/PremiumListSDFCanadaMitchWhite2015.pdf
I have heard he is really worth going to. 
I think Anney has trained with him?


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Dang, transition class is full already. Are you signed up? Anything else coming up on the west coast?


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

No, just can't get away in April to get up there. I would love to do all six days but would probably be on overload. I was thinking basics for the next puppy might be nice. 

We should start a seminar thread. I have heard there are a couple of other things in the works.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Mitch is GREAT! Love him! If you get the opportunity to go to his seminar, please do!

Hmmm goals this year....

Slater :
get at least one MH pass
CDX
agility titles

Bally :
more CH points, hopefully finish
Senior Hunter
TD

Fisher :
Turn twelve!
Have an American CH kid! (that will give him at least one each Am. CH, OTCH, MACH, MH, ** and TDX offspring)


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Keep up with Buffy's training for field and obedience. Work on longer distance on blinds. Work on her CDX.
Start a new puppy.


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

For me, run some more MH tests, assuming I can get in. Run some Q's. Work on UD.
And train a new puppy!


----------



## flatcoated (Feb 3, 2013)

hollyk said:


> Did you know that Mitch White will be on Vancouver Island in April? I would love to go but can't.
> http://gamekprs.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/PremiumListSDFCanadaMitchWhite2015.pdf



Thank you SO much for posting this! One if my 2015 resolutions is to really get started on fieldwork, and an FCR person couldn't find a better excuse than a seminar with Mitch just a few hours from home. Am signing Icarus up for the basic days right away.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I am not making any resolutions. I just hope to keep on what we are doing. Have started field trial training with Rose & Darcy and was fortunate to be able to connect with wonderful people both in hunt tests and field trials. The year has already started great today in the field - I just hope it keeps on this path. 
New puppy - ahh I cannot wait - will be home in a month and a half. We will be working basics and be able to introduce to water as soon as the weather warms up.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

flatcoated said:


> Thank you SO much for posting this! One if my 2015 resolutions is to really get started on fieldwork, and an FCR person couldn't find a better excuse than a seminar with Mitch just a few hours from home. Am signing Icarus up for the basic days right away.


You're right, Mitch White will be a perfect fit for you and Icarus. I was up on V.I. last summer and saw some pretty talented FCR run so I bet you will be in good company. The place holding the event is a little slice of retriever training heaven.
What fun!


----------

